# Red brick help please?



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Folks how (i.e. What is your process) do you get the best out of these beans please?

I was in town yesterday spni stoppe at notes and bought a bag. I also had a shot of redbrick there which I note was more of a ristretto than a full espresso shot, and it was lovely but I cannot replicate it at home or get anywhere near it.

All I can get is a very over bright zingy acidy tasting shot that is so 'high' it tastes almost fizzy.

my usual process is 15 or 16g pulling a 2oz double in 28 seconds, but when i do this I get the awful result as describe above.

Anyone got a better process or know where I am going wrong please?

Thanks in advance, Cam


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

For 'Red Brick' I generally weigh in the ground coffee at 18g & stop at 38g of liquid out in 28 seconds which includes 3 seconds pre-infusion.

Two points to consider. Red Brick is a seasonal coffee & does vary through the year. Try to work by weight in & weight out rather than using standard shot glasses.


----------



## repeat (Nov 14, 2009)

I do the same as Ron and it produces a pretty small amount of coffee (around 1oz). Tasted great. I think the temp also needs to be about 94C.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I would try a higher dose and see where that gets you. Red Brick isn't the easiest to get right, but when you get it's really awesome.


----------



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

Check the sq mile site also. They show you the brewing parameters they used.

Will obviously be for their grinder/machine but could be a good starting point.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Yeah, I followed Square Miles recipe as my starting point and didn't have to stray too far before I nailed it.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks for the advice and replies so far fellas. Any descriptions of your actual redbrick process would also be fantastic if I could trouble you all further?

I will check Out the guide as suggested Also

Outlaw, what changes did u make over the guide please ? I'd imagine your set up is closer in nature to mine than their ultra professional machinery?


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Time and output mostly, by altering grind and extraction time but keeping dose and temp the same. I did try 18.5g in to begin with but dropped back to 18g to counter the cannelling I was experiencing, you may not have the same problem. As I said though my adjustments were only subtle so I suggest you just have a play and see how you get on.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Remember the water the coffee shop where using will be different to yours so you will never fully replicate the shot you tasted there. you may well achieve something just as good or better but it will be different.


----------



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

Forgot to say, make sure you measuring the pull by weight rather than volume.

If not already done so, purchase a cheap set of jewellery scales from ebay.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

'over bright zingy acidy tasting shot that is so 'high' it tastes almost fizzy.' @ 28 seconds

I would sacrifice two shots , fixing target-yield, dose and temp , then changing the grind size to achieve:

1. Purposely pulling the shot for 35 ish seconds - taste

2. Purposely pulling the shot for 24 ish seconds - taste

Which shot is more in line with what you were served at Notes?


----------

